# Trout in Brookville Tailwaters?



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

I posted this in out of state, but I figured I should ask the question here as well. Is there actually a decent amount of trout in the Brookville Tailwaters. I have read about it. But not heard of any actual reports. I hope the fly fisherman know the answer.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bluegill Master, there are several good message board on this tailwater for good reports, in this order I would check

http://www.centralindianatu.org/index.html
http://www.nkyflyfishers.org
http://www.mvff.us/

as far as fishable numbers, yes if your really interested in catch and release fishing since the majority of the rainbows are put and take and have already been taken. and the brown trout are in a "trophy" fishery so your only allowed 1 over 18" a day which is really rare since I have only heard of 3-4 over 18" ever taken over there in the last 3 years. 

Good luck and be prepared for heavy crowds as the water just now is fishable and there is only less then 2 miles of fishable water so everyone and there brother pounds it on a pregular basis. I quit guiding over there just for this reason, waaaaay too many people in all the holes and its typical to wait until someone moves on before you can fish where you want to on nice weekends.I also have a nice slideshow I have done a few times for local flyfishing clubs on the tailwater, minus the people, its beautiful water!

Salmonid


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info... but being crowded for fishing space is no fun, but i can see why it is crowded. There seems to be alot of access. Do you think it would be better to try my luck with fly casting or just try some live bait on spinning tackle? If flies are the case then what are a few flies that would be a must have for browns.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant help you on the spin gear but suppose the typical Mepps, roostertails small crank baits would work well. As far as bigger trout, Id fish wooley buggers, ( Olive, Black and all white) ,which mimmics Crayfish, Hellgramites, leeches and shiners

and focus on the deeper holes and around teh concrete along the edges. Youll also catch white bass, smallies, Gar, walleyes and the occaisonal cat or wiper! and every so often, a striped bass

Good luck
Salmonid


----------

